

Ask HN: What "useless" classes should I take? - milkcircle

As a biochemistry major and math&#x2F;cs minor, I feel like I&#x27;ve taken a fair share of classes that will be directly applicable to my career as a physician-researcher. I am in the lucky situation of being largely finished with required courses, with one year left to go. I want to spend this year branching out of my comfort zone and taking classes purely out of interest, with no concern about whether or not it will directly impart me with skills I will need. What kinds of courses would you consider to be most fulfilling?
======
seanccox
200+ level history, literature, philosophy, or anthropology: something
combining creativity, debate, and methods, but not just an intro-level course.
You'll probably find an in-depth study of a topic in those areas more
redeeming than a broad survey.

Intro-level art, music, acting, or other creative skill. I don't mention
photography, because I think the barrier to entry is too low. You said you
wanted to be challenged, picking up a charcoal pencil or an instrument, or
getting on stage, are all fascinating challenges.

Communications. Yeah, I know, the major and field are generally regarded as a
joke, so choose carefully. Find something that teaches public speaking. Most
people are terrified of that, and getting the practice now will serve you well
for a long, long time.

Study abroad. Go to a country where you don't speak the language. Say 'yes' to
everything – food, invitations, experiences, job offers, etc.

